# Battle Drum FOB wraps are here!



## Paul Morris

Well......

Thanks to Melissa and Rick,

_*Starrflight*_ has teamed up with another AT sponsor Battle Drum to create some very cool FOB wraps. Available right now! Of coarse they are also a great place to get your arrow wraps. Mellisa and Rick have put together FOB wrap and matching arrow wrap combo's on some designs.

http://www.battledrumwraps.com/inde...18&PHPSESSID=b02178378a93bd0e6e0deb769eff3884

You can also have custom FOB wraps made. 

Here are a few designs that they sent me. I can not wait for the next thread saying FOBs are to ugly.....I will post a quiver full of FOBs with Old Glory and that should be the end of that:wink:

Regards,


----------



## mariah p

Those look awesome!!!


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Paul, those look amazing.
how much do the wraps would cost? Do you have to put them on yourself, or do they come wrapped?


----------



## shooterdom

*cool*

graet...are you mking custom wraps aswell?.....and are you working with starrflight or just making wraps?.....as in ^do they come wrapped


----------



## shooterdom

*price...i think*



PSE CRAZY said:


> Paul, those look amazing.
> how much do the wraps would cost?


it says on the battledrum website that they are $6.00 usa + shipping


----------



## Paul Morris

PSE CRAZY said:


> Paul, those look amazing.
> how much do the wraps would cost? Do you have to put them on yourself, or do they come wrapped?





shooterdom said:


> graet...are you mking custom wraps aswell?.....and are you working with starrflight or just making wraps?.....as in ^do they come wrapped


The Good folks at Battle Drum are the exclusive authorized FOB wrap manufacturer. I have no intentions of selling wraps on the starrflight web site nor do I want to make a dime off the wraps. Just good business to help other manufactures and for me to concentrate on FOBs. Win-win always a good thing as we can help promote each others business.

The great thing about Battle Drum is that *shipping is included in the price*. So buying some FOBs and then going to Battle Drum's website to pick up a pack of wraps does not cost any additional shipping. Brilliant!:wink: (oops....sorry shooterdom.....shipping down under may cost more)

As far as intallation....That is up to you. They come 14 to a pack just in case there is a learning curve on installation. I find them very easy to put on by hand. Just peel the wraps from the paper and line up the wrap carefully so it will go on straight. Piece of cake!


----------



## Paul Morris

Beating the Battle Drum ttt :wink:


----------



## gju42486

man, they look great paul and melissa- i was waiting to see how you would modify the fobs so they were more "customizable". Looks real nice.


----------



## z28melissa

gju42486 said:


> man, they look great paul and melissa- i was waiting to see how you would modify the fobs so they were more "customizable". Looks real nice.


Thanks everyone! And most importantly, thank you Paul for working with us on these!! We're really excited to start seeing these on FOBs, I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## bigram

Mr.Morris....im gonna be honest with you....that FOB on the left....in the first pic ukey: :wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

bigram said:


> Mr.Morris....im gonna be honest with you....that FOB on the left....in the first pic ukey: :wink:


Hey.....

You can have Melissa have put the Canadian Maple leaf on the wrap:wink:


----------



## bigram

Haha....this is the first time ive been on AT since this past thursday....already sent her a PM


----------



## SupraTT

Just ordered priority should have pics by friday!


----------



## michiganchad

Hey Melissa where in Michigan are you located? I love to support a Michigan based companies.


----------



## z28melissa

SupraTT said:


> Just ordered priority should have pics by friday!


Your arrows are gonna look AWESOME!! Promise me you'll post pics when you get them wrapped and fobbed!



martinman78 said:


> Hey Melissa where in Michigan are you located? I love to support a Michigan based companies.


We're in Adrian, south of Ann Arbor. Small world!


----------



## michiganchad

z28melissa said:


> Your arrows are gonna look AWESOME!! Promise me you'll post pics when you get them wrapped and fobbed!
> 
> 
> We're in Adrian, south of Ann Arbor. Small world!


Ya it is, I live in hartland about 45 minutes from you. Can you make pretty much any kind of wrap?


----------



## z28melissa

martinman78 said:


> Ya it is, I live in hartland about 45 minutes from you. Can you make pretty much any kind of wrap?


Yep, just about anything you can think of.
We'll be at the 3d shoot at Livingston Gun Club this Sat, I imagine you're pretty close to there, you should come out and shoot it too!


----------



## michiganchad

I wish I could I am in the process of getting my new arrows done and getting my new strings put on. Do I just E-mail you with an idea and you could draw it for me? What is the process of ordering?


----------



## z28melissa

martinman78 said:


> I wish I could I am in the process of getting my new arrows done and getting my new strings put on. Do I just E-mail you with an idea and you could draw it for me? What is the process of ordering?


Yep just e-mail or PM me and let me know what you've got in mind, and we'll get back to you when we have it drawn up :thumb: when the design is finalized, I list it on our website in the Custom category for you to purchase.


----------



## michiganchad

Cool thanks!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

those look awesome!


----------



## michiganchad

Melissa you have a PM.


----------



## Paul Morris

dwagoner said:


> Battledrum Rocks!!!


Ditto!!:rockhard::


----------



## SupraTT

z28melissa said:


> Your arrows are gonna look AWESOME!! Promise me you'll post pics when you get them wrapped and fobbed!
> 
> 
> We're in Adrian, south of Ann Arbor. Small world!


Oh i promiss they will be posted


----------



## Xiisign

I ordered my Flo Orange Zebra stripe Fob Wraps to go with my Nation Wraps and Flo Orange Fobs.....Will be able to see these in the snow for sure.....I'll post pics when I get mine...


----------



## SupraTT

As promised


----------



## belden148

Well I don't have them on arrows yet. But here are some pics


----------



## SupraTT

Nice i like that black fob with the lightning wrap time to order some more fobs and wraps lol


----------



## belden148

SupraTT said:


> Nice i like that black fob with the lightning wrap time to order some more fobs and wraps lol


The black FOB with the lightning and the white FOB with the red prism are my favorites...although the Black/red combo isn"t done justice by my crappy camera. I think the black FOB with the green prism would look nice as well...So next paycheck I'm gonna have to order some more wraps/FOBs


----------



## Paul Morris

SupraTT said:


> As promised


WOW! Very cool looking wraps!



belden148 said:


> The black FOB with the lightning and the white FOB with the red prism are my favorites...although the Black/red combo isn"t done justice by my crappy camera. I think the black FOB with the green prism would look nice as well...So next paycheck I'm gonna have to order some more wraps/FOBs


I like the prism also. I think they will be very easy to find at night.

Thanks for the posts!


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Awesome*

Sweet looking FRAPs!!! (FOB Wraps):wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

Fraps......

Very cool! Another word for the dictionary (FOBictionary):wink:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Wish me luck!*

Not to hijack things, but I need all you FOBbers out there to wish me luck. I am heading to TX this weekend to hunt some turkeys. The good Lord willing, I will get some great hunting footage to share!

BTW, Paul... I'll keep you informed.

Dave


----------



## Xiisign




----------



## arkansasbowman

*my FOB Battledrum edition*

I like, I like um a lot:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

Those Zebra stripes wraps look great guys!

I think I will order some on a reflective white.

Thanks for the post.


----------

